# Soften asphalt material



## pstew96 (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a clue as to how I can soften the bagged asphalt material I bought at Home Depot so I can spread it more easily, I don't know if its flammable,  its tar with those pebbles, right now its hard as rock.. Thanks!


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 25, 2011)

Heat is the only thing I know of.  I just had some new asphalt installed and when the guys showed up, it was very hot.  Like 300° or so.  As it cooled, it become harder to work with.  Where they put it over cooler or cold asphalt, they warmed the old stuff with a propane rose bud torch.  

I don't know how to tell you to warm it though, you probably don't want it in your oven.


----------



## pstew96 (Apr 25, 2011)

he he he, no, would make the roast taste pretty badly I'm sure!  I was thinking maybe the barbeque grill after I test its flammability. Maybe use a torch as you said on the crumbling areas and then the stuff from the barbie...  And then tamp it down..


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 25, 2011)

There you go, a barbie would work good.  I don't think you have to worry about it burning.  I do know asphalt has alcohol in it, but not enough to burn readily.  I remember years ago when I worked for the County; as a surveyor.  I used to go to the testing lab where they would spin down the asphalt to test it.  They would come up with so many oz of alcohol and this would tell them a lot about the asphalt's quality.


----------



## itsreallyconc (May 7, 2011)

*leave it in the sun on a warm sidewalk,,, baste & turn often - season to taste !  :beer:
*


----------

